# Looking for a good tile cleaner??



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Anyone know of a good tile cleaner???

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

Aqua Mix


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

1 cup Baking Soda 
1 cup Ammonia 
1/2 cup Vinegar 
1/2 gallon Warm Water 

I've heard that works, let us know if you try it.


----------



## JJC (Nov 5, 2005)

Try SureSeal Co. They have a product called Restoration Cleaner. Have had great luck with it, actually all their products. (sealers etc.) This restoration cleaner does not have any bad fumes, does not require rubber gloves, and all that other stuff. There is no diluting necessary, just follow the directions. Since I can't post a link, here goes the long convoluted process. Its located at SureSealUSA. Since I don't know where in the country you are located I'm unable to pinpoint a supplier for you. If you have questions, E-M me.

Jim


----------



## diego79 (Nov 22, 2005)

> Anyone know of a good tile cleaner???


Me! :thumbup: 





JJC said:


> Try SureSeal Co. They have a product called Restoration Cleaner. Have had great luck with it, actually all their products. (sealers etc.) This restoration cleaner does not have any bad fumes, does not require rubber gloves, and all that other stuff. There is no diluting necessary, just follow the directions. Since I can't post a link, here goes the long convoluted process. Its located at SureSealUSA. Since I don't know where in the country you are located I'm unable to pinpoint a supplier for you. If you have questions, E-M me.
> 
> Jim


 Sureseal is good. i have about 1000 dollars of their sealer sitting in my garage right now - which is easy at 150 dollars a gallon. Their cleaner is pretty expensive stuff actually and since you don't dilute it, it ends up being about 8 times more expensve than most normal professional cleaners that are diluted 4 to 1.



> 1 cup Baking Soda
> 1 cup Ammonia
> 1/2 cup Vinegar
> 1/2 gallon Warm Water
> ...


 Sorry mike, that doesn't really work too well.

You should be using a high alkaline cleaner. Stone tech (stonetechpro.com) has one called Klenzall and is what we use. You need dwell time of 15 minutes, agitation and a way to rinse out the grout. We use a high pressure extraction system that works wonders but is not available to a home onwer.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

You may want to ask over at www.cleaningtalk.com too. They have a lot of good info on this stuff.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

vinegar and hot water

a set of sponges different coarseness
a big ol fat sponge to wring out and soak up scum and haze

some elbow grease


----------

